# Where can you get old free countertops?



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Was reading something that mentioned using old counters for work tables and that when people remodel their kitchen, 99% of the counters ripped out are just thrown away. Where the heck do you find such a glorious pile of this alleged crap?


----------



## Tomj (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm don't know if you thought of this already but you can look on craigslist under the free or materials category. Hope you find what your looking for.


----------



## emart (Mar 16, 2011)

try craigslist or just look around for houses under construction. another way is to just put an ad up on craigslist saying you want old countertops. while it wont be free a house/building recycle yard will usually have old counters for much cheaper than new. I have 2 in my city


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Colonel, Welome to Lumberjocks, This is a super helpful community! lIf you have a granite or Corian countertop supplier in your area or a contractor that installs replacement tops they'll most likely give 'em to you if you'll pick 'em up and carry 'em off at the site. As they don't like to have to dispose of 'em.


----------



## pete57 (Jan 22, 2009)

I find that stuff at old salvage places. They have stuff like old Victorian fire places and slab tables work tables. They usually have it separated into categories like plumbing fixtures, old iron gates, statues, and they are vintage and 50's era stuff. You cannot believe how much stuff I have found at Auctions. I got a load of old cherry and some poplar slabs 12-14" wide and 2" thick. it was the stack was 20 foot long and the height was 5 ' X 4" and 2 stacks about 20 feet long. 600 bucks. I would look into Vintage salvage places.

I live in York, PA and there is auctions and vintage places all over the place so you may have to ask the store owner and he may know where you can get what you are looking for.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Try a cabinet shop that does countertops. We have one that gives away the sink cutouts for laminate tops.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Great stuff - thanks everyone. Gonna make me a nice router table top out of someone's trash.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Call some local demolition contractors and see if they have any jobs with that kind of material coming up.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

I found some at an appliance outlet store.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

1.)"Habitat Restore" 
2). One cabinet shop I worked at we threw away anything less that 36" 
Most times it had a 45 degree angle on one end !
3). Yard sales.


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 6, 2012)

Just put the word out to a couple of contractors that do some kitchen rehabs you should have a truck load in a couple of weeks. I usually lean them against the job site dumpster and hope someone takes them. Anything I can give away is money in my pocket, you would be amazed what people will carry off if it is free.


----------

